# Do your GSD Watch tv?



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok weird but Chewy likes to watch tv sometimes. If we are watching something and he is in his bed chewing on a toy or something he will stop and sit up and watch what is on too.

Very funny and he gets so serious when he is watching too.

Man what a funny boy I have.. lol:laugh:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ours like to listen to the TV (and jump up and "WOOF" when he hears a doorbell on the sound. And run to the front door barking!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is completely oblivious to TV's. He's never reacted to anything on TV, or even looked directly at it before. Even when we go to petland and there are puppies behind glass, he assumes that it's a TV and has absolutely NO interest. I think he might be desensitized to it. He was kind of raised with a TV on constantly. :crazy::blush:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Only if there is a GSD on. lol

he will ignore 99.9% of everything on, but a barking shepherd always gets his attention. His favorite move is "Call of the Wild"


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Loki loves to watch TV, our only problem is when there is any type of animal on he lunges toward it. We usually have to hold him down, and forget watching any sort of nature show with him in the room. I think the problem is that the TV is 61" and he thinks they are really in the room. :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, Sinister watches tv. I have a 65' tv and he goes up to it and sniffs it when he sees a big dog on tv like it's standing in front of him. He will bark when there is a knock on the door or a doorbell on tv and if we are watching a movie where a man is being mean to a dog and the dog is barking or growling he will get all upset and bark or growl at the tv. He tilts his head when he hears an animal cry or whimper as well. 

My cats watch tv too. They make weird "meows" and move their mouths when they see birds or fast small animals run on tv and then they paw at it.

Animals are so funny :rofl:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Max responds to dog barks and the like on tv, and heaven forbid if someone rings a doorbell! The other night he was perplexed by the sound of a baby crying on some show we were watching.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope, Hondo doesn't watch TV. He'll perk up and listen when there are interesting sounds, but doesn't stay interested. He'd much prefer to sit at the window and watch the cat.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

nope kobe is oblivious to the tv, however we were watching animal cops the other day and some day old kittens came on my cat jumped up ran to the tv and sat intently watching i must admit if the dogs get told off she is my back up, Oh yeah shes the ninja kitty:wild:
Scamp will bark if a doorbell rings or other dogs bark but he doesn't associate that with the tv but he loves dr doolittle, that was on and he just sat there tilting his head intently then he fell asleep...


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Great stories! yeah the cat watches tv too. I think the movements get them the most and also a cat was meowing on tv and chewy was looking for the darn thing!!!


----------



## Skeezix (Nov 24, 2004)

Griff and Buddy usually don't pay any attention to the TV unless there's an interesting sound or canine bark or howl, and then they'll look for a few seconds while tilting their heads. 

Zera is a different story. If there's any animal on that makes a noise or moves much, she watches intently. And she barks at knocks or doorbells, and also at the "dings" when they choose the letters on "Wheel of Fortune". Sometimes she gets the boys to back her up. 

The other night though, I was watching something and had the surround sound on fairly loud. There were some pretty good wolf howls on it and Buddy reared back and let loose with some AWESOME sounding howls of his own. Then the other two joined in and I decided to join them too. We had a good ol' howl-a-thon that lasted a couple of minutes. Wife came downstairs looking at us like we were crazy. The dogs got all silly and bouncy acting and we all ended up in a big pile in the floor. They loved it!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

My Nellie is in LOVE with the TV. She knows my routine to the point that after I make my dinner plate she goes to the TV and sits and waits for me to turn it on. Then she takes her seat on the couch to watch my shows. She loves COPS. hahahaha.. she doesn't like "bad guys". My b\f and I always say she was destend to be a K9 officer.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Koda hasn't shown any interest in the TV, but Riley did when I first brought her home from the Shelter.

No Joke. I was watching that silly show "Pet Star" on Animal Planet one day where they have various animals do tricks to win money. Well, they had a dog on at one point and Riley stared intently at the TV while the dog was on and started barking at it. The dog finished its act and they brought a pig out, she promptly stopped barking. It was great.

I heard that some 2% of dogs in the world actually watch/pay attention to the TV, I'm not sure how accurate that is, but apparently it's a sign of intelligence. We done got us some smart dogs!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Melina said:


> Koda hasn't shown any interest in the TV, but Riley did when I first brought her home from the Shelter.
> 
> No Joke. I was watching that silly show "Pet Star" on Animal Planet one day where they have various animals do tricks to win money. Well, they had a dog on at one point and Riley stared intently at the TV while the dog was on and started barking at it. The dog finished its act and they brought a pig out, she promptly stopped barking. It was great.
> 
> I heard that some 2% of dogs in the world actually watch/pay attention to the TV, I'm not sure how accurate that is, but apparently it's a sign of intelligence. We done got us some smart dogs!


Well by golly, (slaps my knee) :rofl:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting, I just found this article on how dogs see things and it talks about TV:

Can Dogs Watch TV? Dog Eyesight Compared To Human Eyesight - The Fun Times Guide to Dogs



> Dogs also see flickering light better than humans do. That means when watching television where we see one solid screen, dogs see each individual frame.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Melina said:


> Interesting, I just found this article on how dogs see things and it talks about TV:
> 
> Can Dogs Watch TV? Dog Eyesight Compared To Human Eyesight - The Fun Times Guide to Dogs


THANKS I will hve to check that out.

Oh also if there is a firetruck on tv Chewy sits up and will howl....


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phenix loves to watch TV too, especially when it shows dogs (like Dog Wisperer or Rex etc.). 

He become very serious and, sometime, moves his head on the side lol!


----------



## boldsmiles (Apr 15, 2010)

Fenway loves when animals are on the TV. He looks at the speakers and tilts his head back and forth. When my husband watches the Red Sox at Fenway Park, Fen responds when the commentators say "Here at Fenway Park".


----------



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

Kirin will watch Cops with us, especially when they have the K9s out! She will run over to the speakers when the sirens are on or dogs are barking and do the GSD head tilt until the sound goes away....its hilarious!!

Our cat, Sylvan watches tv too. We were watching America's Funniest Home Videos the other day of a dog running around a room in circles and he actually jumped up in front of the tv and when it was over he went behind the tv to figure out where it went...he gave up after 2mins and went to sleep...i guess it was too much stimulation for 1 day.


----------

